#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  VLANs pfSense <--> LINK PTP Ubiquiti <--> Mikrotik <--> Unifi

## gu1lherme

Pessoal,

Estou quebrando a cabeça com uma Vlan, o cenário é o seguinte - um cliente com 2 unidades distintas, onde a matriz recebe o link de internet e repassa para a Filial via Nanostation 5.8 (PTP - WDS).

Na filial, surgiu a necessidade de disponibilizar rede pública, porém, quero separar da rede de trabalho, implementamos um unifi UAP-LR, que possui VLANs.

Este unifi, disponibilizará 2 redes, uma não tageada - rede de trabalho e outra com VLAN, para ser de acesso público, intrnamente - na filial está tudo OK, o que aparentemente não está acontecendo é a passagem da VLAN através do link PTP.

Existe algum mistério para fazer funcionar VLAN em cima de Link PTP Ubiquiti?

PS: Já atualizei as firmwares dos rádios e configurei o link como WDS e não apenas "AP-Cliente".

Se alguém tiver uma luz, agradeço, pois quebrei a cabeça ontem o dia todo e não resolvi!

----------


## emilidani

Para separar da rede publica na filial so instalar um router que direcione para o servidor com acesso ao IP Valido e os demais detras do Mascarade. Esse mesmo UAP-LR pode fazer as vezes de router.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

Não existe segrego algum. Configure seu PTP para AP-WDS e STA-WDS.
No unifi crie as duas redes wireless, se não funcionar existe algo errado na sua config de Vlans.

----------


## gu1lherme

Chadi,

Funciona, mas o engraçado é que só funciona com notebooks com Windows. Nos dispositivos Android, etc que conectam na VLAN via Unifi, eles não ganham IP (o DHCP da vlan é o pfsense).

Isto que acho muito estranho.

Na teoria está certo, mas não "pra todo mundo"...

Se monitoro os pacotes que chegam no pfSense, vem a solicitação e a entrega do ip por parte do pfsense, porém, a mesma não chega de volta para o cliente do wireless que se conectou na rede com ID da vlan... apenas estes dispositivos (notebooks com windows recebem)...

Muito estranho não? cheguei a pensar que pudesse ser MTU ou algo do gênero... enfim, ainda não achei a solução!

----------


## gu1lherme

por isso cheguei a desconfiar do link wds no meio do caminho... 

vi que os rádios tem opão de vlan, mas por se tratar de L2, creio que não precise habilitar, certo?

----------


## emilidani

o VLAN dos radios é para agregar ou tirar os Tags da VLANs. Para trafegar com VLANs pelos radios nao precissa configurar nada nele

----------

